# D-PRE vs Focusrite, which preamp is better?



## GÜMERSINDO

Hello everybody. I´m about to buy an (USB) audio interface and after some research I have these options at hand:

Steinberg - UR22 : Interfaces audio

Focusrite - Scarlett 2i2 USB Audio Interface : Interfaces audio

Focusrite Saffire 6 USB - Thomann España

Since I´m out of date with preamps I´d like to know your opinion. I´ve heard about the quality of focusrite but, what about D-Pre?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TRaoul

Hello Gümersindo,

From my personal experiences, here is my opinion in a few easy steps :
- about the Saffire interface, I was excited knowing that the Saffire was now available in USB (rather than firewire only) so I asked Thomann's client service about whether I should buy a Scarlett or a Saffire. They replied honestly to me, saying that the Saffire is outdated and works on USB1 only. -> so Saffire is out of the game.
- then, the Steinberg UR22 is a tiny bit cheaper (which does make a difference in a bedroom-studio setting)... alright I bought this one first since it is cheaper ^^'. The D-Pre are really clean but not as transparent as the Focusrite preamps (I now own the Scarlett). The good things about the UR22 is that you have a hi-Z input if you want to plug your guitar direct-in and that it works in 192KHz. The package is also tougher than on the Scarlett. 
- there comes the last one, the Scarlett. I returned my UR22 to buy the 2i4 (because it looks cool). To me, the Focusrite preamps offer the best audio transparency. It works in 96KHz which is plenty. The 2i2 doesn't have the Hi-Z input (the 2i4 does). 

So in the end, I would recommend saving money to go up category into the UR44 or the Scarlett 2i4. Then the choice between the two is up to your aesthetic preferences and use.
I went with the Scarlett for the design and the sound (which seemed to me more transparent, all is a matter of perception).


----------



## TRaoul

Hello Gümersindo,

From my personal experiences, here is my opinion in a few easy steps :
- about the Saffire interface, I was excited knowing that the Saffire was now available in USB (rather than firewire only) so I asked Thomann's client service about whether I should buy a Scarlett or a Saffire. They replied honestly to me, saying that the Saffire is outdated and works on USB1 only. -> so Saffire is out of the game.
- then, the Steinberg UR22 is a tiny bit cheaper (which does make a difference in a bedroom-studio setting)... alright I bought this one first since it is cheaper ^^'. The D-Pre are really clean but not as transparent as the Focusrite preamps (I now own the Scarlett). The good things about the UR22 is that you have a hi-Z input if you want to plug your guitar direct-in and that it works in 192KHz. The package is also tougher than on the Scarlett. 
- there comes the last one, the Scarlett. I returned my UR22 to buy the 2i4 (because it looks cool). To me, the Focusrite preamps offer the best audio transparency. It works in 96KHz which is plenty. The 2i2 doesn't have the Hi-Z input (the 2i4 does). 

So in the end, I would recommend saving money to go up category into the UR44 or the Scarlett 2i4. Then the choice between the two is up to your aesthetic preferences and use.
I went with the Scarlett for the design and the sound (which seemed to me more transparent, all is a matter of perception).


----------



## GÜMERSINDO

Thanks a lot for replying Traoul. 

As far as I can see, in comparison between Ur44 - 2i4, Focus rite is way cheaper than steinberg.

Anyway, I can´t pay afford the interfaces suggested (although 2i4 has an optimun price) . I´d probably go for Ur22 due to the Hi-Z input, and some good reviews posted here and there.


----------



## ElNitro

Focusrite 2i4 all the way. Using it since a year for DI (Bass & Guitar) and meanwhile my new kemper is connected to, which works quite fine, too. The preamps are super nice!


----------



## jerm

Get a 6i6 Scarlett instead of the 2i4 that way you could reamp with the SPDIF input/output on the Kemper.


----------



## ElNitro

jerm said:


> Get a 6i6 Scarlett instead of the 2i4 that way you could reamp with the SPDIF input/output on the Kemper.



Already planned that for 2015 as i am going to refactor some older projects anyways but thanks for your suggestion anyways


----------

